# Homemade Carnival Game



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

The kids had fun playing this at the school fair


----------



## bradleycole (Jul 25, 2018)

Is there any more videos? Channel or something like this?


----------



## Woodified (Mar 19, 2016)

bradleycole said:


> Is there any more videos? Channel or something like this?


Hi Bradley, I have a playlist of carnival game build videos here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLhdPK-ltXSXvAMwDj3AyA4Ih5NhZ4QEGO

My Channel is https://www.youtube.com/woodified

Thanks for checking it me out.


----------

